# Earning back trust?



## maplesky (May 14, 2010)

I'm discovering so many new things about myself, the marriage, what we did and did not do, things I can take forward to improve relationships and be a better person. I want to share these things with my husband. I feel as though my marriage really never got the chance it deserved for so many reasons. I keep praying about this - a chance to get to do this, to work on the marriage and to share these new things with my husband. Maybe I need to be patient. Maybe I'm totally out to lunch. Thoughts? Ideas? What should I do next? My husband wants to feel as though he is in the driver's seat. And he does not trust me. How can I earn back his trust?


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

First - I know nothing of your situation, so if my comments are off center, I apologize.

You have insights you'd like to share with him. To what end? What would you hope to accomplish? Are you hoping to give him information to help him in his life? Are you hoping to repair and rebuild?

If he's not interested, there's nothing you can do to change that. Maybe someday he will be open to it. For now, all you can do is build on your new knowledge better armed for what your future holds.


----------



## maplesky (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, Janie! You've given me some really good questions to reflect on here about my intentions, as well as a good point to consider about what kinds of things we truly can influence. I have moments these days when I feel as though I'm grasping at straws.


----------

